# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) تحديثات :  MTK Droid Tools 2.5.3 - MT6592 Support

## Shamseldeen Victory

*MTK Droid Tools 2.5.3 - MT6592 Support    Newest version of MTK Droid Tools is out. Now with MTK6592 support    Download Link  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
dropboxالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BR.Shamseldeen Victory*

----------


## mohamed73

تسلم حبيبي

----------


## Micro man82

تشكر ياود بلدي

----------


## amchebek

MERCI BCP...

----------


## hanino_12

تشكر

----------

